# Blitz KKK Turbo Kit Review?



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

Anyone have any reviews on the blitz kkk turbo kit for the SR20DET? Or any opinions or know anyone that has one. I am looking to get one for my SR and I was just wondering if it is worth it or should I just get a cheaper turbo kit. Any pics or videos...anything would be good.

Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

iirc the blitz turbos are just slightly reworked Borg-Warner KKK turbos. While I like Blitz stuff, you really don't see it much, and there's probably a reason for it.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah... its expensive


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

ckykm said:


> Anyone have any reviews on the blitz kkk turbo kit for the SR20DET? Or any opinions or know anyone that has one. I am looking to get one for my SR and I was just wondering if it is worth it or should I just get a cheaper turbo kit. Any pics or videos...anything would be good.
> 
> Thanks


KKK are the worst, least efficent turbos out there.


----------

